# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شریفی های خفن میشه به این سوال پاسخ بدید بشدت نیاز دارم به جوابش

## _Joseph_

برای تغییر رشته در دانشگاه شریف که برای رتبه های زیر 150 کشور هست آیا این قانون برای همه صدق میکنه و سوای ظرفیت اون رشته هست ؟؟ سعنی مثلا مهندسی کامپیوتر که 60 نفر برمیداره اگه تکمیلی بشه دیگه برنمیداره و نمیشه تغییر رشته داد بهش؟؟در کل ظرفیت و ترتیب خاصی وجود داره یا نه هر کی زیر 150 کشور بود هر رشته ای تو شریف خواست میتونه بره بخونه راحت؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

up

----------


## mamad.hny

> برای تغییر رشته در دانشگاه شریف که برای رتبه های زیر 150 کشور هست آیا این قانون برای همه صدق میکنه و سوای ظرفیت اون رشته هست ؟؟ سعنی مثلا مهندسی کامپیوتر که 60 نفر برمیداره اگه تکمیلی بشه دیگه برنمیداره و نمیشه تغییر رشته داد بهش؟؟در کل ظرفیت و ترتیب خاصی وجود داره یا نه هر کی زیر 150 کشور بود هر رشته ای تو شریف خواست میتونه بره بخونه راحت؟؟


سلام.
بله هرکس زیر 150 شده باشه می‌تونه به هر رشته‌ای بره و مهم نیست که اون رشته ظرفیتش چقدره. تنها یک شرط داره و اونم اینکه رشته قبولی در کنکورش، یک رشته از خود شریف باشه. به عنوان مثال فردی با رتبه 110 کشوری اگر رفته باشه دانشگاه تهران نمی‌تونه دیگه تغییر بده به شریف ولی فردی با رتبه 111 کشوری اگر صنایع شریف هم قبول شده باشه می‌تونه تغییر رشته بده به مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام.
> بله هرکس زیر 150 شده باشه می‌تونه به هر رشته‌ای بره و مهم نیست که اون رشته ظرفیتش چقدره. تنها یک شرط داره و اونم اینکه رشته قبولی در کنکورش، یک رشته از خود شریف باشه. به عنوان مثال فردی با رتبه 110 کشوری اگر رفته باشه دانشگاه تهران نمی‌تونه دیگه تغییر بده به شریف ولی فردی با رتبه 111 کشوری اگر صنایع شریف هم قبول شده باشه می‌تونه تغییر رشته بده به مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف.


خیلی ممنون از شما

----------

